# Member Photos Past and Present



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2004)

As a suggection, here we go!

Here's my mug in:

the early 60's

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

mid 70's (check out the foomanchoo and burns which seem to be "back" in now)

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

early 00's (i have a tad more gray now :? )

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

Me in 1982 or so
*Link broken *

Me with my oldest son in 2001
*Link broken *

Me and same son a few months ago
*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2004)

Fun idea, JonMikal.

Here we go - 1964:
*Link broken *

1974:
*Link broken *

1988:
*Link broken *

2004:
*Oops. Link broken...! Sorry.*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 10, 2004)

circa 1990







circa 2002, in the midst of chemo






2004


----------



## John E. (Dec 10, 2004)

Really enjoying the pictures, keep them coming



A Lou Grant look alike. 1960







Already a rebel in 1972








1978 I think?








First picture on the new camera 2004, starting to look like Lou Grant again


----------



## motcon (Dec 10, 2004)

egads. ok.

the 'then' photo is a collage from i_have_no_clue_when, so disregard the middle and upper right image...and the quality of scan.


then:


*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*
now:

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 10, 2004)

Cruzin...you are the heat buddy!  These are good.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2004)

Motcon!    :shock:    :blulsh2:  :blulsh2:  :blulsh2: 
This is *one* cool photo of *one* cool guy. Wow..........


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, a theme of this same (or similar) title got lost in the renovation of the board that was accompanied by The Big Chop by the Axe Swingers here in the Themes (*much* to my dismay!), and I want to restore it.

So let's go with pictures of me from when I was very little to now:

*Link broken *
_Baby Corinna at 10 days of age_

*Link broken *
_Little Corinna in 1964 (4 years old)_

*Link broken *
_1974_

*Link broken *
_18 June 1988_

*Link broken *
_And again: 18 June 1988_

*Link broken*
_And: yesterday._

Ah well, "as time goes by"...:blushing:


----------



## Corry (Jan 20, 2005)

Bump for Lafoto...See!  It's still here!


----------



## Lula (Jan 20, 2005)

Lafoto!!! 

I loved it! hehehehe, great idea! Btw you look great


----------



## Corry (Jan 20, 2005)

Lafoto...the other one is still here...I bumped it for you! :mrgreen:  I'm not sure if it's possible or not, but maybe a mod can merge the two threads?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2005)

*WOW!!!*
a) the thread _is_ still there, indeed (why did I not see it????)
b) "motcon"-Will's photo (the one that makes me swoon....!!!) is still here  (and will almost immediately show up in the "Unofficial (male) TPF hotties" over in General Discussion!!!!!
c) the threads *are* merged!!!! 

AMAZING what the mods can do!!!! :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## errant_star (Jan 20, 2005)

In about 1983 ... the dark-haired one on the left






16 years old ... so about 1996 (bad quality ... out of focus ... kind of a sign of the times of those days but the only picture I have of myself for about a 3 yr period)






with my oldest son in 2002






and nowadays ... which i've already posted elsewhere


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 20, 2005)

Cool! Here we go, a trip down memory lane.

Winter in Montreal

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

I still have this tank

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

Not sure why I chose to show this photo 

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

Back in the mid 70s with a Practica around my neck

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

Me and one of my many motorcycles :thumbup:

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

Going inverted last year

*Link broken - sniff-sniff- :cry:*

BTW Errant Star 8)


----------



## oriecat (Jan 20, 2005)

This is a fun thread.  I will have to scan a couple.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 20, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, a theme of this same (or similar) title got lost in the renovation of the board that was accompanied by The Big Chop by the Axe Swingers here in the Themes (*much* to my dismay!), and I want to restore it.



LaFoto,

I almost thought the same thing, but everything is still there.  If you go into the Photo Theme Forum and scroll all the way down to the bottom you will see a box on the right where you can control display options.  The one that is effecting what you see is the "From the" category.  Click on that and you have many different options in viewing the forum.  Hope this helped.

Laurie


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad the thread is back!

Nice series Errant Star & LaFoto!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 21, 2005)

now that the thread is back to life JonMikal, you'll have to update your links ... you are the 'thread-father' after all!

Oh and nice ones Airic


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks to both of you, Aoide and errant star, for the help and for telling JonMikal that he needs to keep at least the pictures with which he started this thread for much longer on his picturer server's site. (JonMikal is very tidy with his pictures, cleaning out his server's site ever so soon).

JonMikal, pretty please, do put up those again, will you?


----------



## Corry (Jan 22, 2005)

Oook...here's me.  I have a lot when I was little, and some from more recent...but I'll have to find the in between ones some other time...dont' have a lot of in-between photos.  Anyway....

I think I'm about 3 here...






3 or 4 here...





5 or 6...





2 years ago...this is one of the VERY FEW pictures that I like of me!





LAST WEEK!!!!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't have many pictures of me. My mom won't give me alot of the old pictures..........she is still convinced I am going to lose and/or ruin them all if she gives them to me  Here is what I do have...........

1980



http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3d738b3127cce9be5c6ab8c7900000056108AcOWzlk0btN

1981



http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3d738b3127cce9be5c6938c4100000016108AcOWzlk0btN

1994 (on the left with the short black hair)



http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3d738b3127cce9be5c6a98c7b00000016108AcOWzlk0btN

1996



http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d903b3127cce9be5ea29216a00000016108AcOWzlk0btN

2002



http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3d738b3127cce9be5c6998c4b00000026108AcOWzlk0btN

2003


----------



## Calliope (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I have been told that this has been done before, but I'm sure we have a lot of new people who wouldn't mind... what did everyone look like as babies?!

Here's me:

*Link broken*


Here's JonMikal (since I know he won't post one himself):

*Link broken*


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 20, 2005)

*Link broken*


----------



## Corry (Jul 22, 2005)

Threads have been merged.


----------



## skunkboy (Jul 23, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 2, 2006)

No member, "only" a member's husband, but seeing how I virtually "spammed" this thread with always the same photos of mine, this might help to bump the thread for essjayyell:

*Link broken *
Before and after (some 30 years apart)

*Link broken *
Before and with daughter (today)


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 2, 2006)

My 1st birthday party, getting stuck into the chocolate cake and looking dazzled by the flash...( circa 1975 )....I find it hard to believe now that my mum had only just turned 17 two mths before this was taken and she had one of these to take care of...






I think I was either 2 or 3 years old here....gotta love the rockin 70's portrait background..._aghh the flowers are eating my pigtails, mum ! _







Gearing up for a fight at 14...thats my little sister in the pink tracksuit in background ( she's turning 22 in 6 days from now ).







All Geishered up, at 19...








At 21 ...My best friend and I, mucking around in a photobooth ( I'm on the right )...







At 24...






<----- and my ava is me today...


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2006)

Great additions Lumi and Lafoto! 

Lafoto, your daughter looks SO MUCH like your husband did when he was younger!!! Especially in the lips!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, here I am:

can't remember what age i was back then...






around 4-5





Maybe 7-8...





Probably 11





and that's me last week:


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra! The photo of you when you were 4-5 looks exactly like a cousin of mine! (Who is now 19 and going into nursing *sniffle*)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

well thanks!
...i guess..?

And nursing is awesome. all my encouragement to your cousin!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> well thanks!
> ...i guess..?
> 
> And nursing is awesome. all my encouragement to your cousin!


 
She is gorgeous, so it is a compliment 

I will throw a few of my photos in too.

1 year old






3 years






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6-7 years
(One int he blue coat)





Then no photos I would care to share between the latest I posted on the artsy fartsy self portrait thread


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

aaaw, you're so cute!
You're just adorable on #1!
And you straighten you hair, now? why don't you keep it curly?


----------



## Luciano (Jan 4, 2006)

a well deorganized collage:
as if you were reading a comic book:
1. like 20 years ago, when i first considered becoming a nerd.
2. like 12 y.a., long dirty hair and shooting the quilmes beer can series as my art asignment, probably the worst ever seen series of photos.
3. like 5 y.a. when I still had time to be a snow bum.
4. like 2 y.a
5. like 10 min ago


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> And you straighten you hair, now? why don't you keep it curly?


 
Because then it would look like this...
(Don't mind the scary squinting face there)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

ah. i see. impressive straightening job!
*is that tulum??


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ah. i see. impressive straightening job!
> *is that tulum??


 
 well thank you 

Indeed that is Tulum


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

I KNEW IT!!!!

*back on topic*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Because then it would look like this...
> (Don't mind the scary squinting face there)



I love your hair!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous, so it is a compliment
> 
> I will throw a few of my photos in too.
> 
> ...



You totally look like a little hobbit-ling!  Awwww =P


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 9, 2006)

OK...I never put my picture on for anyone to see..but here is a crappy one I found taken in February - dont laugh, i just had a baby dangit! (there are NO picture of me ever taken) I cut my friend out of it, because she was too pretty lol. Anyway, I will have my mom send a childhood one to post with this.

*Link broken *


----------



## Ajay (Feb 23, 2008)

No kitties were harmed in the making of this photo.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww... That cat look soooooo uncomfortable!


----------



## Ajay (Feb 23, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Awwww... That cat look soooooo uncomfortable!


 

Nah, I don't think so...he's enjoying it...he's even smiling a little....can't you see?










Ok...maybe not. But I was only 2! Blame my parents....:er:


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 23, 2008)

im holding the cue


----------



## domromer (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Ajay (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^  too cute

dom.....care to share the story?


----------



## domromer (Feb 24, 2008)

My dad is a cop. This is the sort of stuff they would do for fun.

They put me in jail all the time.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 24, 2008)

domromer said:


> My dad is a cop. This is the sort of stuff they would do for fun.
> 
> They put me in jail all the time.


 
The look on your face definitely makes the shot.

No one else has any early photos of themselves?


----------



## Battou (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to get a hold of my sister, she has the best shot of me as a sprout. I'm sure she'll let me post it but I just have to CMA......I have to get the picture too but.....


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel it makes sense to merge the new thread on "us as wee ones" with the existing one of "Member Photos Past and Present", for that is where our "wee one"-pics were already being "collected". OK?


----------



## Ajay (Feb 25, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I feel it makes sense to merge the new thread on "us as wee ones" with the existing one of "Member Photos Past and Present", for that is where our "wee one"-pics were already being "collected". OK?


 
Y'know, I did click on the themes index and look to see what was there before starting that thread - totally missed this or either didn't connect the dots in my mind.  Sorry! and thanks...doesn't seem to be a very popular theme though.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2008)

As you can tell, though, it has always been quite popular with ... _me_ ... erm ...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 25, 2008)

Me at 4 years old


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2008)

What could it be that makes you look older than 4 in that photo? The clothes, maybe :scratch: ... or the hairstyle :scratch: ...  ... cute pic!!!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 25, 2008)

I think Ill have to put some of mine up, I love seeing old photos


----------



## Mullen (Mar 7, 2008)

1st grade





About a week ago.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Me standing at a park back in the 80s :mrgreen: think I was 5 yrs old.

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

There's enough "present day" photos of me in the Germany Meet-Up thread ale: ... but here's yet another one from when I was only little (middle, the other girl is my sister), with our mom.


----------



## Raze (Sep 14, 2008)

I was born with pitch black hair, then it went ice blond then got darker as I got older - weird 
Me as a bub...



Hmm 2ish?



7ish?



My 30th (yes I got married on my birthday) 2002



Recent self portrait (its hard to hold the camera and guess where you are in a pic!:mrgreen



_Thumb nails are clickable if you're interested... some are huge!_


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2013)

We have so many new members now - maybe they'd like to revive this thread? Never mind the first threads are "empty" now ... just continue here. Could be fun! (My "old, i.e. young [!] self" hasn't changed at all so there's no use posting new infant or toddler photos of mine).

ETA: Oops. I'm just realising that on Page 1 all the links to photos I had once posted here are broken by now, picture host account deleted - so I'll have to go through my scans and look for them again... will do. Later.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

I only have a couple of myself and they are all relatively recent; I avoid being at big end of the lens.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

Past.



 

Present


----------

